# xtrail tail stop (brake) light



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

hi: any guru know of the part number for xtrail stop light? i did a search up and down, and appears no clear answer found. mine is a 06 Canadian model, and went to my local store (Canadian Tire) also have no clue of the replacement bulb, would appreciate any fellow owner's input. thanks!!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Are you talking about the high-mounted centre brake light bulb or the stop bulb in the tail light assembly?


----------



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks...i am asking the bulb for the one on each end of the tail light assembly..thanks for sharing of any info.



aussietrail said:


> Are you talking about the high-mounted centre brake light bulb or the stop bulb in the tail light assembly?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The brake light bulb in the tail light is the wedge type 21/5 watt rating and here is how you can remove the tail light assembly to get to it










The actual bulbs can be seen HERE as an example.


----------



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks very much for the great info.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Your welcome mate.


----------

